# Originally happy with purchase; unit died after 18 months.



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

You are so right. These are an essential for the shop. I ran a hose outside so it never fills up and shuts off. It also keeps the cast iron from rusting and conditions the lumber stack. If mine quits, it would be replaced immdeiately!


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

If you have a drain of some kind handy, you can put a hole in the collection bucket & run it to the drain. I know a few people with indoor pools & they do that in their pool rooms, drain just goes right back into the pool.

I miss Oregon climate. The whole house humidifier I have here in Colorado barely makes it liveable during the winter.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to say, this model does have a hose hookup port, so I could attach a hose if I wanted. But there is no drain in my shop, so it would involve either elevating the unit and draining into a bucket on the floor, or leaving the door open for the hose; as the tank is filling only every 24 hours it's easier to stop and empty it manually when needed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Elizabeth,very informative and helpful.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW that was great review! Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs"

" Blue Collar Woodworking? That's the best show since Hawaii 5-0! " -The Podunk Journal


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Does anyone know what the ideal humidity range for a detached shop should be? I've gotten it down to 70% now and am wondering how far I should try to go.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Elizabeth, what humidity range did you get your shop down to? I am looking at a dehumidifier and am curious about what level the humidity needs to be in the shop.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't run it constantly, but when I'm in there and my humidity gauge says it's over, say 80% or so, I will put the dehumidifier on for a while to pull it back down to 70% ish.

Funny you should mention this now, though - last time I ran it, I came back into the shop the next day and there was a faint burned smell and no water in the dehumidifier collection tray. I haven't had time to play with it but I think it might have gone wrong and need to contact the manufacturer to see what I can do.

I used to have a page bookmarked that gave relations between the relative humidity in the air and the moisture content of the wood, and used that as a guideline. Can't find it now, but here's one with a simplified chart:

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/09/03/moisture-content-wood-movement/


----------

